# Two New String Ensembles in Russian Music



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

During the current pandemic shutdown I've found chamber music, especially romantic string music, very soothing and comforting. These two new disks feature original and arrangements of Russian literature and I've enjoyed both immensely. High recommended if the material is your cup of vodka.


----------



## NeilP (Aug 25, 2020)

Just listen to Slavic soul, going to track down Russian colours later on today thanks for your useful postí ½í±�


----------

